# PIB boots on the ice, equipment shakedown day



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Great news thanks for the update how thick is the ice?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks to be panoptix set up??? If so from the little videos I've seen from one of my buddies in Michigan you are really going to like it. Pretty cool set up for ice. 

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

jaybird71 said:


> Great news thanks for the update how thick is the ice?


5-6 inches and building. No quads but should be ready for business by next weekend. We’re off to a good start. Good luck


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

ErieRider said:


> Looks to be panoptix set up??? If so from the little videos I've seen from one of my buddies in Michigan you are really going to like it. Pretty cool set up for ice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


It is a Panoptix. An incredible piece of technology. Starwars, a game changer for sure. Spirits are high, beat start in years. Good luck!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Hopefully the warm temp and wind don’t mess it up.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

For a life long hardwater guy who's never been on erie. 

What mainland launch area of erie do people usually get on first to start perching or walleye?


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Catawba State Park is always one of the first launch spots.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

RStock521 said:


> Catawba State Park is always one of the first launch spots.


Cool. And for the most part they go north twords PIB? Finding the right depth? 

Provided there will be safe ice, would I NEED my ATV? Or are there times it's less than a mile out to find them.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I've walked out to 21ft and caught lots of limits in the past. So I'd suggest to get out about a 1/2 mile on some good contour lines and start Poppin holes looking for fish. Walking is usually the way to go until the shove ice is broken down and the ice is 10" on average because the ice erodes from underneath with current up there.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Go west out of the park aways before turning north. 
Notorious bad ice along shore of the cliffs


----------



## JimRak (Dec 1, 2020)

threeten said:


> Go west out of the park aways before turning north.
> Notorious bad ice along shore of the cliffs


x2. DO NOT head straight north off of the state park.


----------



## KTRAIN (Mar 3, 2014)

Did the ice in PIB survive the winds? See Saginaw Bay the west end broke off and opened up last night.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Good info guys. Thanks

I plan on a dead stick jig and minnow or shiner. Add a combo of spoons and jigging raps for the hand rod. And maybe a jaw jacker? 

I assume that's a good spread for perch and maybe some Walter's?


----------

